
React Hook to Run Code After Render - elijahmanor
https://daveceddia.com/react-hook-after-render/
======
tzs
I'm not very familiar with React. In this context, does "after render" mean
after React has finished updating the browser's DOM, or does it mean after the
browser has finished displaying the updated DOM to the user?

------
nsaints
useEffect as it is runs when the component is mounted and then every time the
state is updates, you can control this by passing options to useEffect, to
answer your question: yes after the component has been inserted into the DOM,
not necessarily after the updated dom has been displayed

